# Arroyo Roble Resort Map



## gnipgnop (Sep 26, 2008)

Could someone please direct me to a resort map of the A.R.  I checked their website but did not find a map.  Thanks for any help.  We are scheduled to be in Unit #1562.  Would this unit be updated by any chance?  If you can help I would appreciate it!  Thanks


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 26, 2008)

gnipgnop said:


> Could someone please direct me to a resort map of the A.R.  I checked their website but did not find a map.  Thanks for any help.  We are scheduled to be in Unit #1562.  Would this unit be updated by any chance?  If you can help I would appreciate it!  Thanks





PM me your email and I will send you a copy of resort map and units.  I have it scanned into my puter.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 26, 2008)

Hophop4 said:


> PM me your email and I will send you a copy of resort map and units.  I have it scanned into my puter.


Better yet,  forward it to the Review Manager for the US-West region so that it can be added to the TUG review for that resort.


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 26, 2008)

Makai Guy said:


> Better yet,  forward it to the Review Manager for the US-West region so that it can be added to the TUG review for that resort.




Who is that?

Good idea, there's always someone asking for this map.


----------

